# Customer Service !! WOW !! HNT Gordon



## Chelios

What a great business owner. What a great way to make a reputation. And the plane looks amazing.


----------



## crank49

WOW!
Now that's what I'd call service.


----------



## DamnYankee

Ditto what crank49 said.


----------



## reggiek

Great to hear the good news once in a while.

Most of the time the good job by CS goes unnoticed (most companies expect this) as the customer feels they got what they wanted and are done with the process. You do hear the bad ones (ALOT)...but the old saying goes "if you don't hear about your customer service - it is doing it's job….no news is good news in this case."

I am looking at smoothing planes and will have to add HNT to my list. Thank you for the excellent review.


----------



## Bertha

HNT Gordon once again proves their reputation worthy. I hope they gain in popularity. I need to take this advice myself.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Great review, I have one as well, do you have the mallet to stike it?


----------



## a1Jim

Great to hear a positive review.


----------

